# Millenium 3?



## Nsane1 (Jan 25, 2011)

I need to hear some horror stories about this brand. I am new to snowboarding and feel my skill level doesn't warrant spending 600-1000 bucks on a gear that I'll probably destroy before my abilities are up to par with the performance of that gear. Anyways, saying that, I've found these M3 boards and I can't find out anything about the build of the boards or the company in general after 2001. But man, their price point is a wow factor for me. I could have a full package deal and be on the slopes for under 300 bucks... hmmm. What do you guys think. Can a board really be that bad? Should I just wait for the closeouts come this summer. I'm a big boy at 6'3" 230 sz 13 boot and it doesn't seem like my size gear is ever on clearance.

So far I've found 2 threads on here about M3 but no real responses. Seems no one with any real experience have ever rode one.


----------



## mrjimyjohn (Dec 18, 2010)

ive never heard of m3... there probably cheap china boards if you can get a full setup for under 300. if price is an issue definetly go for clearance & last seasons stuff. my first couple years i got clearance boots/bindings and id get a used board at the boardswap here since boards take alot of beating when your learning (especially if your 230lbs)


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

I got a free one a couple of seasons ago and I liked it fine, no problems at all. Charged hard on it.


----------



## Nsane1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Lstarrasl said:


> I got a free one a couple of seasons ago and I liked it fine, no problems at all. Charged hard on it.


What would you compare it to and if you would, can you give me some more details on the one you rode?


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

I can't really compare it to anything, it was a 163, stiff, I got it for powder and it was fine for it. I used it for speeding down groomers at top speed and it never scared me. I know what I like in a board and I would have kept it but the base and edges were trashed from Mt. Baldy. The board was constructed good.


----------



## Nsane1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Lstarrasl said:


> I can't really compare it to anything, it was a 163, stiff, I got it for powder and it was fine for it. I used it for speeding down groomers at top speed and it never scared me. I know what I like in a board and I would have kept it but the base and edges were trashed from Mt. Baldy. The board was constructed good.


That's good to hear. Do you know if that model was a freestyle or alpine board? I'm just wondering how stiff they're freestyle boards are.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

It was a freestyle board.


----------



## Nsane1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Lstarrasl said:


> It was a freestyle board.


Cool, thanks man. Nice to hear good things. I noticed you've been riding for a long time so I'll ask you something else... Do the name brand boards usually get down under 200 bucks on closeout? And how often do you see good deals on name brand clearance in our size?

I'm thinking about just holding out till thus spring/summer to see what kind of deals POP up.


----------



## Lstarrasl (Mar 26, 2010)

Nsane1 said:


> Cool, thanks man. Nice to hear good things. I noticed you've been riding for a long time so I'll ask you something else... Do the name brand boards usually get down under 200 bucks on closeout? And how often do you see good deals on name brand clearance in our size?
> 
> I'm thinking about just holding out till thus spring/summer to see what kind of deals POP up.



Where do you live? If you live in California, go to Sports Chalet on labor day weekend. 50-70% off that weekend boards+bindings+boots.

Most snowboard shops have a sale on their boards before they get the shipment of the next seasons boards. Lucky for you, they usually have wides left over.

If you are new to the sport, I would find a deal on CL or Ebay before buying new, who cares if the board is 5 years old.


----------

